# Breeze Power Solar Generators Reviews



## safecastle (Oct 30, 2019)

Hey Everyone, I just want to ask you guys that if you ever have used Solar Generators for your camping or any adventure.

Awaiting for your response


----------



## scout24 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hello and welcome. I approved your post in edited form in the interest of discussion. Please familiarize yourself with CPF's advertising and supporter subscription policies. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Poppy (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm a weekend camper and don't have a need for a large battery power bank, nor the need to recharge it before I get back home.
I use 18650 LiIon powered lights, and this set-up can last me a week.








I'll also bring a small power bank for my cell phone, but I usually don't need it.
If my car is close enough that I would consider packing in a large power bank, I'd probably just use the car to recharge stuff.


----------

